# Lubrication questions for PM45-PDF



## skeeter355 (May 2, 2013)

Asked this in one of darkzero's threads but figured it got lost and needed some answers quick. Thanks for any inputs. I will preface this with the fact that my experience is very limited and have this new PM45-PDF and definitely want to get it right.  My question is about lubing this thing. The owners manual is less than desired in identifying the parts that need lube for an extreme Nooby like me. Specifically the Internal Spline Assembly, Quill Return Spring and Quill Pinion mentioned in the Lubrication section. I need to identify these parts, where to lube them and what to lube them with. I currently have Quickslide 68 that I used on the ways and the quill. There is a brass colored piece with a cap on the right side of the PDF, is that a lube point?    Thanks for any help!  Skeeter


----------



## Ray C (May 2, 2013)

The internal quill spline at the back of the spindle:  Smear some grease on it.
The internal spline for the drawbar.  Drip some heavy weight gear oil down there every couple days.  Not much.  Just a few drops per spline.
There are many oil cups (bb-valves).  Inject with with oil every few days.  The ones for the table cranks are less critical.
The leadscrew under the table:  Heavy gear oil.
The ways:  I use Vectra (heavy viscosity way oil) there are about 4 grades, I have one of thickest ones -don't remember what number it is off hand.

Brass piece with a cap:  This isn't ringing a bell, can you show a picture?


Ray




skeeter355 said:


> Asked this in one of darkzero's threads but figured it got lost and needed some answers quick. Thanks for any inputs. I will preface this with the fact that my experience is very limited and have this new PM45-PDF and definitely want to get it right. My question is about lubing this thing. The owners manual is less than desired in identifying the parts that need lube for an extreme Nooby like me. Specifically the Internal Spline Assembly, Quill Return Spring and Quill Pinion mentioned in the Lubrication section. I need to identify these parts, where to lube them and what to lube them with. I currently have Quickslide 68 that I used on the ways and the quill. There is a brass colored piece with a cap on the right side of the PDF, is that a lube point? Thanks for any help! Skeeter


----------



## skeeter355 (May 2, 2013)

Ray thanks for the inputs!  Glad you said something about the bb valves but only found 3 on the table (2 on x axis and 1 on y). Where else do I need to look?  I am inserting the photo of the brass port. Sorry the picture is on it's side!!  It is right by the PDF on switch. It has a spring loaded cap and I would think it is to lube the PDF? Thanks, Skeeter


----------



## Ray C (May 2, 2013)

Oh, that thing!   Yeah, forgot about that.  That oils the power feed mechanism.  A couple drops of heavy oil every time you use it.  The other bb-valves are on the collars of each hand-crank wheel.  A squirt every now and then.

BTW, if you have DRO installed and you suddenly find the readings are jumping when you fine-tune a position with a hand crank, it means the leadscrew under the table needs oil.  Also, the main table ways should be lubed every time you use the machine.  In the Y direction at the X direction, rear way, you need to slather it with your fingers.

Enjoy...

Ray




skeeter355 said:


> Ray thanks for the inputs!  Glad you said something about the bb valves but only found 3 on the table (2 on x axis and 1 on y). Where else do I need to look?  I am inserting the photo of the brass port. Sorry the picture is on it's side!!  It is right by the PDF on switch. It has a spring loaded cap and I would think it is to lube the PDF? Thanks, Skeeter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

